# It's another new string library... [NI Session Strings]



## noiseboyuk (Jun 14, 2010)

...but this is one is different....

It's Native Instruments and aimed at pop / disco - a smart idea as I don't think that's covered well at the moment:

http://www.native-instruments.com/#...ered-by-kontakt/session-strings/?content=1216

That said, it's a small ensemble that is suited to some orchestral stuff to - quite a nice demo on there, Flight of the Blackbirds.

Pretty impressed, some great soul / disco articulations (listen to the last demo to hear them naked) and there's even an A.R.T. Some of the staccatos sound a bit harsh and nasty, but hell, 99 euros...


----------



## lux (Jun 14, 2010)

are those the old session strings revamped?


----------



## Marius Masalar (Jun 14, 2010)

That's what I was wondering too, but the page seems to imply they're new recordings...


----------



## paoling (Jun 14, 2010)

I really like the sound of the staccatos, it reminds me the Hollywoodwinds concept applied to strings. I'm only a bit suspicious about the fact that they say this is a disco-pop library; it's like they admit that it's not a so good, or versatile, librtary... I wish to hear more demos like Flight of the Blackbirds...


----------



## zvenx (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't think it is intended to do more stuff like Flight of the Blackbirds......as more amazing that HS sounds to this, to truth is for the work that I do on a daily/weekly basis, this would get about 50X as much use. so I am definitely buying this.
rsp


----------



## lux (Jun 14, 2010)

Mathazzar @ Mon Jun 14 said:


> That's what I was wondering too, but the page seems to imply they're new recordings...



well if theyre disco strings theyre in cart and ready to checkout here.


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 14, 2010)

At first I thought Peter S. did this library.... .

I like the tone of the demos, and for 99.- Euro, not bad at all.


----------



## lux (Jun 14, 2010)

Pzy-Clone @ Mon Jun 14 said:


> Does not sound like the Session strings, and even if its been a while since i used them for anything, i dont recall any scoops or falls in there....
> 
> LUX : let us know what you think of the library, if you have the time ?



I'm just listening to the demos extensively and i think they could the original session strings (which i have) probably with some additional performances from the original sample pool (which had sustains, staccato, tremolando if i'm not wrong) and a lot of K4 programmming. So i'm holding it a bit as i would not get stuff that i already have.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: It's another new string library...*

this looks like a new library to me. Only eleven players used for all sections combined so it would probably be smaller than the libs you are thinking. Also it was created it seems by

http://www.e-instruments.com/


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: It's another new string library...*

They sound pretty good ! 

Although I think the 'Disco' thing is not the smartest marketing idea. :roll: 

Who is still producing 'Disco' these days ? :lol: :lol: :lol:

The strings sound very warm, and have a pleasing timbre. Given the economic pricing, and content of the library, and being in Kontakt 4 format, this is a very attractive strings library.

My guess is it's NOT a recycled strings library, but rather a new library.


----------



## P.T. (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: It's another new string library...*

I didn't look to deeply into it, but I was wondering if you have access to the individual string groups or just the full performance patches that have all of the strings mapped across the keyboard (violins, violas, cellos, etc all in one patch).


----------



## re-peat (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: It's another new string library...*

P.T.,

No, it's only full ensemble patches. Small, but full. Great little library though. Quite useful for all sorts of stuff. Limited, yes, but the things it can do, it does really rather well.

At the moment, the only thing I find slightly disappointing, is the fact that the 'Motown'-presets (which appear to be a monofied and 'retro' processed versions of the regular strings) seem to suffer a bit from phase cancellations, particularly noticeable in the mid and low sections. You can really hear that it's a (poorly) collapsed stereo signal, rather than an authentic mono signal. But this is obviously something that can be adjusted when opening/editing the programs in Kontakt 4.1.x (which I don't have yet).

Anyway, this is a really nice and amazingly friendly priced package. Very satisfied customer, me. I can only hope that the team from e-Instruments have done a lot more sampling than what's been used in this 'lite' version and that they one day will release 'expansion sets' to give the library even more scope, detail and power.

_


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: It's another new string library...*



re-peat @ Tue Jun 15 said:


> P.T.,
> 
> No, it's only full ensemble patches. Small, but full. Great little library though. Quite useful for all sorts of stuff. Limited, yes, but the things it can do, it does really rather well.
> 
> ...



Piet-what do you like it for? Small, fairly intimate sections a la 'It's a Wonderful World'?
Or the 'disco/Motown' thing, or..?

I ask because the demos sound a little stiff to me, so I wonder where it shines.


----------



## Koritech (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: It's another new string library...*

Hello everyone, this is Thomas from e-instruments. In addition to what our friends at NI have on their site, we do have a slightly different collection of Session Strings demos on our page:
http://www.e-instruments.com/2010/05/session-strings/
We would be happy to welcome you in our new home...

All the best
Thomas


----------



## lux (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: It's another new string library...*



Koritech @ Tue Jun 15 said:


> Hello everyone, this is Thomas from e-instruments. In addition to what our friends at NI have on their site, we do have a slightly different collection of Session Strings demos on our page:
> http://www.e-instruments.com/2010/05/session-strings/
> We would be happy to welcome you in our new home...
> 
> ...



Hello Thomas,

welcome. Are those strings anyway related to the Session Strings once distributed by Primesounds? Those were also very small sections.

Thanks
Luca


----------



## Koritech (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: It's another new string library...*

There is no relation. I know that there has been a product some years ago under the same name, but the e-instruments/NI Session Strings is an entirely new recording and a brand new library.


----------



## wst3 (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: It's another new string library...*



Koritech @ Tue Jun 15 said:


> Hello everyone, this is Thomas from e-instruments.


Hello Thomas,

Outstanding job on the new library!

If I had a wish (and of course I do<G>) I would wish for something that sounds a bit more like the MFSB Orchestra that made Philly famous. Any chance that might happen in the future??

Thanks!


----------



## wst3 (Jun 15, 2010)

one other observation - 

much like some of the small, very specialized libraries that have been released recently, things like "Session Strings" and the Kore "Sax&Brass" package appeal to me because they are one trick ponies.

Having some focus, they can provide a lot of genre-specific tricks, and make those things more accessible.

I don't think Session Strings or Sax&Brass are ever going to replace a full blown treatment of those instruments, but I know I have tons of fun just playing Sax&Brass, and by the end of the month the same will be true of Session Strings.

Dang but it's good to be a music geek these days!


----------



## Koritech (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: It's another new string library...*

A bit early to say now, but we are very happy to hear requests and comments...


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 15, 2010)

I loved Prime Sound Session Strings. Used 'em alot. These new strings sound very good. I don't have the funds right at the moment to get it but I will splurge when I do because it looks like a nice little library. I really dig Kontakt 4 too.


----------



## José Herring (Jun 15, 2010)

It sounds good to me. It might make a great layer type library to bring more distinction to larger libraries.

Jose


----------



## damstraversaz (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: It's another new string library...*

Seems to be an very interesting library.
correct me if I'm wrong, but there's no possibility to have short articulations with performance patch without the animator. that's not really a problem, ( there is a lot of way for doing this , mind control for exemple), that's just a little surprising.
I will be very interested by any other opinion about session strings

2 little questions for the e-instrument team and users :

1 is it possible to make user phrases for the animator ( using kontakt 4.1, not kontakt player ) it could be very useful, and the manual doesn't say anything about this.if not, could it be possible for a future update ?

2 is the library in Open or locked editor mode ? 

thanks a lot !

damien


----------



## paoling (Jun 15, 2010)

I think this library has a lot of potential; as a sketchpad full-string ensemble writing and for other uses, like the staccato or the pizzicato arpeggios and chords.. I like the fact that this is a small ensemble, because the sound is a bit more detailed (like lass divisi sections).

I'm trying to use the TKT script to avoid the machinegun effect on animator patches. But it hungs the notes, in a strange way (but I think it's a known issue).


----------



## handz (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: It's another new string library...*

Very interesting lib, sounds nice even in orchestral content ! Price is very friendly so it could be very good adition to string palete.


----------



## twinsinmind (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: It's another new string library...*

o-[][]-o very great in your face sound, something big libraries hit and miss sometimes. i want to congratulate you guys for that


----------



## Koritech (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: It's another new string library...*

Correct, in a performance the short articulations are tied to the animator. However, all articulations of Session Strings (including scoops, falls, glissando etc.) are available as separate and individual patches as well.
Currently you cannot create user animator patterns with Session Strings.
The scripts are locked, but all other parts of Session Strings are fully editable if you own the full version of Kontakt 4.


----------



## damstraversaz (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: It's another new string library...*

thanks a lot for the answer


----------



## lux (Jun 16, 2010)

I just installed those, based on opinions here. I installed the K4 player too, but i somehow seem unable to have dfd working as the player loads pratically everything in memory. I dunno how to change that, any suggestion? Thanks.

btw, on the sustains i find the tuning a tiny bit too sloppy, is just my impression?


----------



## lux (Jun 16, 2010)

none? Could someone tell me how much memory usage it says in K4 for the Legato sustain patch? to me its over 450Mbytes, which is an excess and probably means that no dfd is being used.


----------



## Koritech (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: It's another new string library...*

For legato and glissando patches that is actually correct. The reason is that we have to use sampler mode for the special legato and glissando transitions. All other articulations are DFD.
The tuning has been checked several times and very carefully, it should be rock solid.


----------



## lux (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for clarifying. Well about the tuning that's a personal impression and tolerance. However it doesnt stink out so much even to me but i find it more audible compared to libs like SISS.


----------



## damstraversaz (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: It's another new string library...*

first sorry for my poor english

just bought it yesterday, and I'm very impressed by this one. 
The quality of sampling is very high, and the crossfade between bass cello viola and violin is very good. I did'nt test it a lot ( just standart instruments, not the Mtown so i can't confirm what re-peat said about phase cancellations).
the workflow is in my opinion exellent and it's a pleasure to play these strings, it sound good without tweaking a lot the sound.

just 3 little suggestions for an update:

1 it could be great to have (in addition to the individual patch for short articulations ) some patches with the Animator engine. actually this script is just for the performance patches, I suppose it does not take a lot of work to do this (of course just pizzicato phrases for the pizzicato patch etc...) It could give even more versatility to this library

2 as i wrote before, the possibility to have user phrase for shorts articulations, althought the presets phrases are very good and varied

3 if it is possible to create this patchs with the animator script, the possibility to change the phrase "on the fly " with midi. maybe keyswitchs ( not the more easy to use) or just a knob in the interface. maybe I'm wrong but it's actually not possible with kontakt to make a midi learn on a drop down menu.


congratulations to the e-instruments team, that's a very impressive library, and I'm a very happy customer

damien


----------



## Koritech (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: It's another new string library...*

Thanks a lot for your suggestions, Damien. We put them to our list.


----------



## MaraschinoMusic (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: It's another new string library...*

I thought at first that this might be the old 'Session Strings' from Prime Sound revamped for Kontakt, but it doesn't appear to have anything in common with that library except the name. This definitely seems like something I could use a lot, so I'll be checking this one out!


----------



## Raindog (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: It's another new string library...*

Great sample set but I cam across some problems.
1. The Motown set leads to lots of pops and crackles when playing more than 2 voices. I have a MacBook Pro 2.4 GHz with 4 GByte of RAM and a fast FW harddisk. The normal set plays just fine without any performance problems. What is the secret of the Motown set?

2. I tried to make a multi bank using the individual instruments and the great Mind Control script from Orangetreesamples. Unfortunately when loading the individual instruments in the single slots there is no more access to the GUI where I can switch off the velocity control to take over with the modwheel (which is far better for strings IMO). Any idea how to overcome this problem? Has anyone already made a setting with Mind Control and different keyswitches)

3. I like the animator but the samples do sound a little static. Is there any kind of round robin involved to avoid the machine gun effect? I would also opt for a better control of the animator i.e. being able to make your own presets as well as having a real time midi control to swap between the different presets.

Otherwise the library is a fine one trick pony which complements my other strings pretty well.

best regards
Raindog


----------



## Koritech (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: It's another new string library...*

Hello Raindog,

Here are your answers:
We have tested all sets on small systems with a Mac Mini 2.26 and 2 GB without any problem. You could have a look at the Kontakt Preferences/Audio and increase the sample buffer size. Also check the sample rate, are you on 44.1? That’s the lightest on the CPU. Hope this helps. The MTown presets actually use special impulse responses to create that typical ambience. So, compared to the standard sets there are actually two convolution reverbs running. Probably that’s the reason why you’re getting problems. 

The individual presets also offer access to the velocity control. You can turn it off on the GUI. Did you try to open the individuals without the Mind Control script?

The short articulations do use round robin. If you set dynamic to 0 and hold one key you can hear the samples alternating.

Hope that helps
Thomas


----------



## Raindog (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: It's another new string library...*

Hi Thomas,
thanks for the quick reply. So it may be the convolutions which spoil the party. I have the same problem with one of my favourite pianos (the Bluthner Model One) which uses convolution quite extensively since upgradig to Kontakt 4.1 The previous Kontakt 4 version worked flawlessly. Have you tried the 4.1 update on your Mac?

I´m not sure about the GUI when using the multi bank slots. When I double click on a slot I can only see the standard GUi (without the nice buttons and switches). When I click the wrench tool I´m in edit mode (which means I can edit the samples and groups etc.) Not so sure how to access the GUI from within the multi bank

Grüße
Raindog


----------



## damstraversaz (Jun 21, 2010)

same here for the multi bank, there is no GUI but that's a kontakt limitation i believe. but of course there is one GUI with a multi, as Thomas said. 
I use too mind control , and for me the solution is to save an individual patch with velocity off for each patch ( like some other library have with just cc1 for crosfade and volume in addition to the velocity patchs). kontakt save the velocity off switch, and you can use this in a multi bank with mind control ( and it doesn"t take a lot of time to do ) 

damien


----------



## Raindog (Jun 21, 2010)

damstraversaz @ 21st June 2010 said:


> same here for the multi bank, there is no GUI but that's a kontakt limitation i believe. but of course there is one GUI with a multi, as Thomas said.
> I use too mind control , and for me the solution is to save an individual patch with velocity off for each patch ( like some other library have with just cc1 for crosfade and volume in addition to the velocity patchs). kontakt save the velocity off switch, and you can use this in a multi bank with mind control ( and it doesn"t take a lot of time to do )
> 
> damien



Thanks for the reply. Actually, I was thinking about saving the individual instruments with the velocity off myself, glad to hear that it works. Have you found a reasonable way to implement the individual instruments into a multi bank including mind control (I´m still working on it)?


Anyway, it would be nice, if the developers would provide a few keyswitch patches though the legato and glissando instruments require quite some RAM which adds up to something like 1 GByte (should be feasible with state of the art computers though)


Best regards
Raindog


----------



## Koritech (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: It's another new string library...*

Actually, we recommend including all individual articulation patches you need in a Kontakt multi and assign different MIDI channels to them. In you DAW you can then simply use a multi channel track. By doing so you have access to all articulations simultaneously and without thinking about key switches.


----------



## Raindog (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: It's another new string library...*

Still like keyswitches better as I prefer to play the phrases more or less life with only minor editing but I agree it´s a matter of taste.
If you once struggle with boring German winter evenings why not make a keyswitch instrument 8) ?
best regards
Raindog


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: It's another new string library...*



Raindog @ Mon Jun 21 said:


> ...If you once struggle with boring German winter evenings why not make a keyswitch instrument 8) ?
> best regards
> Raindog



Hehe! :roll: 

Think about the little price for this library. o=<


----------



## damstraversaz (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: It's another new string library...*



> Have you found a reasonable way to implement the individual instruments into a multi bank including mind control (I´m still working on it)?


I'm still experiment actually.

the more I play with this library , the more I like the general tone of the strings.I'm actually very happy with it.

Thomas, that's very interesting to know that the Mtown color comes from the impulse engine, that's a nice use of this feature. I remember ( on this forum, this was a long thread during developpement ) that Eastwest said that they use the same technique for the sordino strings of HS. I'm note sure they keeps this feature as I'm not interested by this library ( and Play never works on my system, and they never give me any support for this) but the developper said that they are very happy with the color of the sordino strings with this impulse. Maybe could it be possible for Session strings ?
BTW, I read that you worked for Yamaha as main sound designer, just curious...on which products ?


damien


----------



## Koritech (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: It's another new string library...*

Hello Everyone, 

The Session Strings demo package is now available to all Session Strings users as a free download. The package contains two Session Strings MIDI demos in various DAW formats and as standard MIDI files. Just open the files in your DAW and play around with it. Logic, Cubase and Live users can simply open the corresponding file. 

These songs have been created using the "individual" presets of Session strings, which provide detailed control over each articulation when laid out across multiple tracks. Also note that almost no EQ and purely the Session Strings internal reverb have been used on these tunes. 

Download the package and have fun: 
http://www.e-instruments.com/2010/08/session-strings-demo-package/

All the best 
Thomas


----------



## lahdeedah (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: It's another new string library...*

Thank you very much for making these available! There's been a lot of gab on some other forums I frequent about demos like this being made available for those who own the product to explore and learn from. I know I had a great time playing with these and appreciate having that opportunity. o-[][]-o


----------



## damstraversaz (Aug 5, 2010)

that's very useful, thanks a lot. this is really a nice library

damien


----------



## tslesicki (Aug 22, 2010)

Did anyone got it? Any user demos to show?


----------



## ptrickf (Aug 24, 2010)

Well I couldn't resist :roll: 

The demos are really useful. Many thanks for those Thomas. I so wish others would do the same.

cheers, Patrick


----------

